# Spurgeon's Counsel to the Fainting Minister



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 25, 2019)

Every pastor should read Spurgeon's Lectures to My Students. And then they should probably reread it every year or two. To illustrate why I believe this work so needful, I submit the following paragraph from his Lecture titled, "The Minister's Fainting Fits". Every pastor would do well to have these words framed and hung on the wall in their study, etched upon their hearts, and frequently called to remembrance...

The lesson of wisdom is, _be not dismayed by soul-trouble._ Count it no strange thing, but a part of ordinary ministerial experience. Should the power of depression be more than ordinary, think not that all is over with your usefulness. Cast not away your confidence, for it hath great recompense of reward. Even if the enemy’s foot be on your neck, expect to rise and overthrow him. Cast the burden of the present, along with the sin of the past and the fear of the future, upon the Lord, who forsaketh not his saints. Live by the day — ay, by the hour. Put no trust in frames and feelings. Care more for a grain of faith than a ton of excitement. Trust in God alone, and lean not on the reeds of human help. Be not surprised when friends fail you: it is a failing world. Never count upon immutability in man: inconstancy you may reckon upon without fear of disappointment. The disciples of Jesus forsook him; be not amazed if your adherents wander away to other teachers: as they were not your all when with you, all is not gone from you with their departure. Serve God with all your might while the candle is burning, and then when it goes out for a season, you will have the less to regret. Be content to be nothing, for that is what you are. When your own emptiness is painfully forced upon your consciousness, chide yourself that you ever dreamed of being full, except in the Lord. Set small store by present rewards; be grateful for earnests by the way, but look for the recompensing joy hereafter. Continue, with double earnestness to serve your Lord when no visible result is before you. Any simpleton can follow the narrow path in the light: faith’s rare wisdom enables us to march on in the dark with infallible accuracy, since she places her hand in that of her Great Guide. Between this and heaven there may be rougher weather yet, but it is all provided for by our covenant Head. In nothing let us be turned aside from the path which the divine call has urged us to pursue. Come fair or come foul, the pulpit is our watch-tower, and the ministry our warfare; be it ours, when we cannot see the face of our God, to trust UNDER THE SHADOW OF HIS WINGS.

—C. H. Spurgeon, _Lectures to My Students_​

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------



## Von (Oct 25, 2019)

At one stage I considered going into the ministry and a pastor said I should first read Lectures to my Students. It showed me what it means to be called and I realised that I wasn't - dissuaded me from the ministry altogether. So I tend to encourage those who are considering the ministry to read it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 25, 2019)

Von said:


> At one stage I considered going into the ministry and a pastor said I should first read Lectures to my Students. It showed me what it means to be called and I realised that I wasn't - dissuaded me from the ministry altogether. So I tend to encourage those who are considering the ministry to read it as well.



I heartily agree. When I was a brand new Christian, I was a member of an Assembly of God Church. Yeah, it's true, that's where it all started. I was reading a lot, so my pastor--a very very Arminian minister--handed me Spurgeon's Lectures to my Students. It was the chapter; I believe called, A Need for the Decision for the Truth, that turned me from Arminianism to Calvinism. I always wondered why he gave me that book. He didn't want much to do with me after my _conversion_.

Get it and read it. That's my advice too.

EDIT: This book was instrumental for me, too, in giving up any dream I might have had of entering into the Gospel ministry. A Reformed pastor of mine once said to me, "If you can possibly avoid the ministry do so."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Oct 25, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Every pastor would do well to have these words framed and hung on the wall...


But what would Spurgeon say?


C. M. Sheffield said:


> "Put no trust in frames..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Oct 25, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Be content to be nothing, for that is what you are.


I'm no minister, but I needed/need this reminder every minute as my flesh continues to seek to convince me that I deserve more. I've have found myself in a season of really having to wage war with material discontentment. What a wretch I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 26, 2019)

A good reminder that our shepherds are clay vessels despite the riches they possess, and why we must do battle for them through our prayers. Who knows what issues they must resolve, temptations they must fight, conflicts they must endure that the people don't understand. There are good reasons why this is a timeless portion of Spurgeon's Lectures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------

